# Well I start school monday



## APBcustoms (Jan 13, 2015)

Decided to go to woodworking school im super excited. im going to start with a few beginner classes such as basic woodworking. and work my way through the master programs that they offer. i got to meet the owner at the woodworking show and i got pretty excited because i had just signed up. here is a link to the school http://annapoliswoodworks.com/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck! Keep us posted on your progress!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 13, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Decided to go to woodworking school im super excited. im going to start with a few beginner classes such as basic woodworking. and work my way through the master programs that they offer. i got to meet the owner at the woodworking show and i got pretty excited because i had just signed up. here is a link to the school http://annapoliswoodworks.com/



definitely will do. they have a class on making hand saws and im so excited


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome, Austin!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

That's a smart step to take Austin. That's going to really excel your woodworking. Ask him to teach you how to sell a Chip high boy for $60,000 like he has for sale on his website. I clicked the Add To Cart button to feel lke a big shot. Tax on it was $3600. 

You can buy a decent house with an acre or two for that in some parts of Oklahoma. You can buy a whole Detroit suburb for that.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a smart step to take Austin. That's going to really excel your woodworking. Ask him to teach you how to sell a Chip high boy for $60,000 like he has for sale on his website. I clicked the Add To Cart button to feel lke a big shot. Tax on it was $3600.
> 
> You can buy a decent house with an acre or two for that in some parts of Oklahoma. You can buy a whole Detroit suburb for that.


HEY thats getting pretty close to home fella!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Jan 13, 2015)

Austin, you've got a bunch of folks here likely green with envy at that kind of opportunity.  Soak it in and keep us up on happenings and cool projects!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's going to really excel your woodworking.


Tony pirated your account again. I know you wouldn't have used excel this inappropriately.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> Tony pirated your account again. I know you wouldn't have used excel this unrightly and miswrongful.



So, look at you.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats! This is life changing! Learn as much as you can! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2015)

Very cool Austin! I would be excited too. Any kind of class where you can learn things is cool imo. Even at my age, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khobson (Jan 13, 2015)

What an awesome adventure! While I enjoy the process of self-guided learning......the opportunity to fine tune skills and techniques with consistent feedback would be immensely valuable. I keep looking at classes offered at Woodcraft, but with three active kiddos and the closest Woodcraft 65 miles away....it hasn't happened yet. Looking forward to living vicariously through you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats on the wood schooling... I'do be lying if I didn't fess up to being a tad jealous.



SENC said:


> Tony pirated your account again. I know you wouldn't have used excel this inappropriately.



Damn... I was all ready to post something similar... Henry, you accelerate at this word making good writing stuff!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

Y'all having fun at my accents.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2015)

Austin, I am insanely jealous! We didn't even have Shop class in HS; I would've given anything for that opportunity! Best of luck to you!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 13, 2015)

Very cool. Learning to make things is always fun and rewarding 

Learning first hand from an expert will speed things along. I'm jealous..

Maybe one day I'll learn from someone like Don Fogg...






I am actually going to try and spend a few days learning from a master bladesmith this year.

I hope you have a blast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn Austin - Big decision and admirable on a lot of levels. Hats off to you. Keep us posted along the way. When do classes start?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2015)

Super cool, I envy you big time. Laying a good ground work for you, like using and sharpening hand tool, which will serve you a lifetime. Sadly I skipped over that part in my self-schooling...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

That's a wonderful thing you're doing for yourself -- I hope you find it fun and a great learning experience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks everybody hopefully it all goes well. I'm very excited to learn. God it weird saying that lol. Also I'm super excited to meet the maker or Thompson bowl gouges and watch him do a demonstration Saturday at our local woodturning association. wish I could afford a new bowl gouge haha


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

I do so envy you Austin. Make the most of it. By that I mean, wear a hidden camera during each class and send every lesson to my email lol. Seriously this could be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Most of us reading this will never have such a chance. This is so awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Also I'm super excited to meet the maker or Thompson bowl gouges and watch him do a demonstration Saturday at our local woodturning association. wish I could afford a new bowl gouge haha


If there were a single tool I'd say every turner should own, it's a Thompson gouge.

I have one of his bowl gouges, which I love. (I also have one of his shallow detail gouges, which still gives me trouble, once in a while I get a screw-catch.)


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 20, 2015)

So the first day of school went pretty good we went over movement in wood and how to plan your projects around it. Different moisture content and ways boards can be cut. We also started plaining poplar for our project . We are building a wall mount coat rack because that project requires use of 95 percent of the shop tools. Also the edges on the coatrack are routed out all fancy but I made sure to get a pack of lumber with a decent live edge on it and some nice staining so Of course I talked my instructor to let me do live edge!


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually it's a country wall shelf

Reactions: Like 2


----------

